# Before and after, post people!



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Alright so there have been threads for this before, but I haven't seen one in a while, so I'll start one, cmon people take a break from DPD itself and lets see how people used to look before, and after!

I'm counting on you all to do it as well, I'll go first









*Before*









*After*

















PS: Not posting any more because all the other pictures I have I'm with friends / old friends


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm guessing no one else wants to participate =(


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Are you meaning before dp and with dp?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> Are you meaning before dp and with dp?


Yeah I kinda forgot to say that lol, before and after DPD ^^

I saw your other thread just now, it's really noticeable when you had DPD and when it was getting better, if I just had kept my old pictures and taken a few more when I was going through a tough time... bleh


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

You should do before, during, and after .... if and when it applies


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> You should do before, during, and after .... if and when it applies


Well the "After" was actually "During" since I didn't recover yet ^^ but I'll be taking a few pictures once in a while and then once I'm recovered I'll re-post it with your idea









Edit: Aww no one else wants to participate ;(


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Why not.

Before. I must have been in grade 9 or so.




























And this is the ominous night I got my DP.  I was a bit of a tomboy at the time lol.










After:


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

.


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

before..

View media item 140View media item 141View media item 142
After...

View media item 143View media item 144


----------



## MissLana (Jan 12, 2014)

BEFORE...




























(Last non-DPed photo of me. I was cosplaying a musical theatre character, haha)










AFTER... (during)




























Okay so... I like filters. I always thought I looked better in black and white and sepia so most of my saved photos are.


----------

